# IN A DESPERATE ATTEMPT TO EARN MONEY OFF OF ALL OF YOU...



## JoeStrike (May 30, 2010)

...I opened up a Cafe Press shop and put up some designs for T-shirts & crap that some of you might be interested in buying, suckers. [Did I say that last part out loud? Oops...  ]

Take a look: 

http://www.cafepress.com/theuncannyvalley


----------

